# Glad it's under warranty



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

My local Kawasaki dealership has had my 2012 4010 since May 17th. I took it in for it's 25 hour and to have them look into the loud growl it makes and loud popping noise when in 4-wheel drive. They've put a new front diff in and a new tranny and still no good. They do not know what the issue is. Good news is, Kawasaki is taking that 2012 back and putting me in a 2013! Have to give props to Kawasaki for taking care of me!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Glad they finally made it right


----------

